# rebuilding hp5600, but won't boot



## CannonFodder (Dec 7, 2010)

*hp compact dc5000 not 5600, that was a typo*

I've been rebuilding a hp compact dc5000 computer for a while, I replaced the power supply.  The motherboard is good.  However when I turn on the computer I get a red blinking light and a beeping sound.  I installed a new harddrive also.
Anyone have a clue what is wrong with it?  Could it be the bios and how do I fix it?


----------



## Ames (Dec 7, 2010)

Red blinking light and a beeping sound?

I've had this issue before when the power cable to the graphics card somehow got loose.  Check that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Red blinking light and a beeping sound?
> 
> I've had this issue before when the power cable to the graphics card somehow got loose.  Check that.


 The dc5000 has it as part of the motherboard _if _I'm not mistaken.
All the ports come from the motherboard.

The only loose cord says P2 on it and it doesn't fit anything.


----------



## PATROL (Dec 7, 2010)

Check if everything is connected alright, reset bios, try to instal fresh operating system. (if windows wont work try linux and only then when you formated your hard disk try installing windows again.). Its dificult to help if you dont actually see it in person


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2010)

Is the beeping intermittent, or constant (beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...), or just a single series? If it's intermittent, that usually means the RAM isn't being detected - That means you might have knocked it loose during your PSU replacement. It can also mean video, which would mean that at some point it may have been set up with a video card and had the onboard disabled. That machine is old enough that it probably has a jumper for that on the motherboard - You should check the manual online and see if the jumper is required and in the right position.

Also, I believe this machine requires the 12v connector for the motherboard to be connected. Make sure that's where it should be - It should be a two-row, four-pin black and yellow-cable. Should look something like this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 7, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Check if everything is connected alright, reset bios, try to instal fresh operating system. (if windows wont work try linux and only then when you formated your hard disk try installing windows again.). Its dificult to help if you dont actually see it in person


 I don't have the bios, can someone link me to a how-to with the bios file listed?


Runefox said:


> Is the beeping intermittent, or constant (beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...), or just a single series? If it's intermittent, that usually means the RAM isn't being detected - That means you might have knocked it loose during your PSU replacement. It can also mean video, which would mean that at some point it may have been set up with a video card and had the onboard disabled. That machine is old enough that it probably has a jumper for that on the motherboard - You should check the manual online and see if the jumper is required and in the right position.
> 
> Also, I believe this machine requires the 12v connector for the motherboard to be connected. Make sure that's where it should be - It should be a two-row, four-pin black and yellow-cable. Should look something like this.


 I just checked the manual, it's a memory failure, which doesn't make sense.
The only thing that isn't connected is a P2 cord, which doesn't go to anything.
Also it came with a floppy drive, which I don't have on it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just checked the manual, it's a memory failure, which doesn't make sense.



Unless the RAM is fried?


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

lol i dont udersand anything but its ok
call technic support!


----------



## Vo (Dec 7, 2010)

Reseat RAM
Try only one stick of RAM (test each one at a time)
Try one stick of new RAM
Otherwise post what the beeping sounds like (it may be in a pattern) and what BIOS you are running.


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Reseat RAM
> Try only one stick of RAM (test each one at a time)
> Try one stick of new RAM
> Otherwise post what the beeping sounds like (it may be in a pattern) and what BIOS you are running.


 i think you mean reset


----------



## Xenke (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> i think you mean reset


 
No, he doesn't.


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> No, he doesn't.


 
well lol are u a computer expert


----------



## Xenke (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> well lol are u a computer expert


 
No, I'm not.


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> No, I'm not.


 
exaclty
we both have to wait until he says who is right and then we can verify our opinion


----------



## Xenke (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> exaclty
> we both have to wait until he says who is right and then we can verify our opinion


 
You're retarded.


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You're retarded.


 
you just cant argue and ur mad


----------



## Xenke (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> you just cant argue and ur mad


 
I dunno man...

I can use things like apostrophes and periods.

Oh, and I have a shift key.

By the way, did you know deleting system32 makes your computer run faster?


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I dunno man...
> 
> I can use things like apostrophes and periods.
> 
> ...


 
that is not even on topic, stop trolling plase


----------



## Smelge (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> exaclty
> we both have to wait until he says who is right and then we can verify our opinion


 
Xenke is right. You can't reset RAM. It is a solid module. You take it out and reseat RAM, as some contacts might not be properly in.


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Xenke is right. You can't reset RAM. It is a solid module. You take it out and reseat RAM, as some contacts might not be properly in.


 
oh, how exactly do  you du that?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> oh, how exactly do  you du that?


 
It's a technical and complex procedure. It's probably far too difficult for you to do.

You have to take the RAM out, and put it back in straight.


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> It's a technical and complex procedure. It's probably far too difficult for you to do.
> 
> You have to take the RAM out, and put it back in straight.


 
wait, but the R A M is not a physicall thing
dont try to joke me if your serious find proof


----------



## Smelge (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> wait, but the R A M is not a physicall thing
> dont try to joke me if your serious find proof


 
Do you have to breath manually? I get the impression that you don't have enough brain to manage to operate both heart and lungs at the same time.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> wait, but the R A M is not a physicall thing
> dont try to joke me if your serious find proof


 
I reiterate, you are a retard.


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I reiterate, you are a retard.


 well okay, maybe i was wrong but i concade (is that RAM anyway?), you dont need to call me on it


----------



## Smelge (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> well okay, maybe i was wrong but i concade (is that RAM anyway?), you dont need to call me on it


 
You said you do computer science, but you don't even know what one of the basic and pretty vital parts are. Either your education system sucks, or you need to pay fucking attention in class.


----------



## GingerM (Dec 7, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Reseat RAM
> Try only one stick of RAM (test each one at a time)
> Try one stick of new RAM
> Otherwise post what the beeping sounds like (it may be in a pattern) and what BIOS you are running.





foxxyboy said:


> i think you mean reset





Xenke said:


> No, he doesn't.



He means "reseat", as in re-seat the RAM one stick at a time in the sockets on the motherboard. This should be obvious to the meanest intellect.



foxxyboy said:


> wait, but the R A M is not a physicall thing
> dont try to joke me if your serious find proof


 
RAM stands for Random Access Memory, meaning the computer can directly access any part of it in any order (unlike older storage system such as magnetic tape, which had to be read in sequence). RAM is indeed a physical thing; try pulling the RAM sticks out of your computer and let me know how well it works for you. I'm willing to bet it won't.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 7, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Reseat RAM
> Try only one stick of RAM (test each one at a time)
> Try one stick of new RAM
> Otherwise post what the beeping sounds like (it may be in a pattern) and what BIOS you are running.


 I tried each stick, didn't work.
The beeping is five beeps in a row, with a second inbetween them.  Which according to the manual says is a memory failure, but two of the ram sticks are brand new.

I have no clue which bios though.


----------



## Vo (Dec 7, 2010)

Disconnect everything from the motherboard except power, one stick of RAM in the first slot (if they're labeled), CPU, fans, power switch, etc. Vital things. No hard drive/optical drive/unneeded cards. Nothing plugged into the computer except monitor, keyboard, and power. See if it POSTs OK. 

Are you certain mobo is OK?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 8, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Disconnect everything from the motherboard except power, one stick of RAM in the first slot (if they're labeled), CPU, fans, power switch, etc. Vital things. No hard drive/optical drive/unneeded cards. Nothing plugged into the computer except monitor, keyboard, and power. See if it POSTs OK.
> 
> Are you certain mobo is OK?


 I tried, still doing it.

I'm fairly certain the motherboard is okay.


----------



## Vo (Dec 8, 2010)

No idea. Good luck.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 8, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> No idea. Good luck.


 I need a computer technician help huh?


----------



## Vo (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah. I work(ed) remote tech support so I don't have all that much experience playing with hardware. You're probably better off taking it to a local tech who can swap out components and diagnose exactly what's failed. Someone here might know something, though.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 9, 2010)

What speed are the brand new RAM sticks? Older HP's are pretty notorious for being picky about RAM clocks, so if you're stuffing DDR400 in and all it can handle is DDR266 or DDR333, it's possible that might be the culprit. Also, the board's RAM slots could be faulty.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 9, 2010)

You still have net access. 

1) Google and download Memtest 86+ and burn it to a cd.
2) Bung the cd into the duff computer
3) Hit Del as it boot, go to Boot Options and select the cd drive as primary boot device
4) Switch off
5) Remove all but one stick of RAM, and start up.
6) Let Memcheck run a few cycles. If it has no errors in the lower box, that chip is fine.
7) Switch off, remove RAM chip, put in next one.
8 - Continue testing each chip on it's own, until you do them all.
9) Do all the tests again in a different RAM slot.
10) Now you have verified that the chips without errors do it on different slots, use one of the good ones to test all the RAM slots.


----------



## Ames (Dec 9, 2010)

Runefox said:


> What speed are the brand new RAM sticks? Older HP's are pretty notorious for being picky about RAM clocks, so if you're stuffing DDR400 in and all it can handle is DDR266 or DDR333, it's possible that might be the culprit.



Yeah.  Did you check to make sure the RAM you were using is compatible with the motherboard?



Runefox said:


> Also, the board's RAM slots could be faulty.


 
Not likely.
But maybe the contacts on the actual sticks are dirty?  Did you touch the contacts with your hands?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2010)

Runefox said:


> What speed are the brand new RAM sticks? Older HP's are pretty notorious for being picky about RAM clocks, so if you're stuffing DDR400 in and all it can handle is DDR266 or DDR333, it's possible that might be the culprit. Also, the board's RAM slots could be faulty.


 Two are DDR266, I bought those new.
One's DDR333, and the last one isn't labelled properly.


----------

